# Gilgamesh vs King Solomon magi



## wowfel (Dec 15, 2014)

VS



Which King will prevail

Speed Equal


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 15, 2014)

Enuma Elish? o.o


----------



## Imagine (Dec 15, 2014)

Gil rapes, mang


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't see why he would rape. They're both hypersonic and city level or so, Gilgamesh probably takes it though.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 15, 2014)

Isn't Gil significantly higher than that? Or does it differ depending on the version?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2014)

I'd assume we're talking about Holy War Servant Gilgamesh and not that ridiculous CCC or Extra or whatever one.

The wiki has Gilgamesh at small city+ with Gates of Babylon and small island level with Ea. He's down as hypersonic+ for speed but he should be either mach 15 with mach 45 reflexes or just plain mach 45. 

Solomon has more casual flight than Gilgamesh and is at least city level with similiar speed and has a type of hax which is like a wormhole BFR, I'm not sure how effective or not it'd be against Gilgamesh, but it could work. It'd be a good fight but Gilgamesh probably just has too much going on for him as options for both offense and defense.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 15, 2014)

Wasn't Gil in the single digit gigatons?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2014)

With Ea, but he'd have to get close unless I'm wrong about that (I'm not super familiar with Nasuverse), Solomon's flight and type of BFR could probably keep him at distance.


----------



## wowfel (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah solomon has some pretty op gravity hax.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 15, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'd assume we're talking about Holy War Servant Gilgamesh and not that ridiculous CCC or Extra or whatever one.
> 
> The wiki has Gilgamesh at small city+ with Gates of Babylon and small island level with Ea. He's down as hypersonic+ for speed but he should be either mach 15 with mach 45 reflexes or just plain mach 45.
> 
> Solomon has more casual flight than Gilgamesh and is at least city level with similiar speed and has a type of hax which is like a wormhole BFR, I'm not sure how effective or not it'd be against Gilgamesh, but it could work. It'd be a good fight but Gilgamesh probably just has too much going on for him as options for both offense and defense.


Yeah. Solomon and the rest of Magiverse don't have any recorded speed feats either unfortunately.


----------



## wowfel (Dec 15, 2014)

> Yeah. Solomon and the rest of Magiverse don't have any recorded speed feats either unfortunately.


Fixed that by equaling speed.


----------



## BehemothV2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Are Solomon's hax and attacks magic? Cause Gil has a shit ton of resistance to it via his armor or some other crap on GoB, IIRC.


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 15, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> With Ea, but he'd have to get close unless I'm wrong about that (I'm not super familiar with Nasuverse), Solomon's flight and type of BFR could probably keep him at distance.



I think that Enuma Elish's range is a few kilometers from scaling from Excalibur.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 15, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> With Ea, but he'd have to get close unless I'm wrong about that *(I'm not super familiar with Nasuverse)*, Solomon's flight and type of BFR could probably keep him at distance.



It shows, so please stop discussing what you're clearly misinformed about


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 15, 2014)

ITT: Ranged Attacks are close range


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 15, 2014)

On topic: 

Gil's magic resistance and sheer amount of shit he can keep chucking out of GOB will probably give him the win here.


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 15, 2014)

Is full powered Ea a planet-buster?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 15, 2014)

Short answer: No

Long answer: Fuck No


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 15, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Short answer: No
> 
> Long answer: Fuck No



Life-wiper? o.o


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 15, 2014)

Solomon's got some pretty hax shit in his arsenal.


----------



## BehemothV2 (Dec 15, 2014)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Solomon's got some pretty hax shit in his arsenal.



Which won't work if it's magic


----------



## Regicide (Dec 15, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Life-wiper? o.o


Putting aside the fact that life-wiping is a broad category that it may as well be meaningless, no.

Ea doesn't work that way. Anti-world is not the same as anti-planet.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it true Soloman "made the world", or is that just hype? From what I've seen, Ill Ilah was the one who made the world.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 16, 2014)

Solomon loses due to Enkidu anyway.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Is it true Soloman "made the world", or is that just hype? From what I've seen, Ill Ilah was the one who made the world.



Ugo was the one who made the current universe, but it was with prep.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 16, 2014)

> current universe



Ugo didn't make the universe... he just made the rule they should live by in the new planet they are going to live in.


Magi chapter 237

He created a dimensional door which connects to a new planet(world)

We also see people traveling to the new world

Then he talked to the Djinns/Leader of the creatures. And started the 3 magi and chosen King rule.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2014)

I must be forgetting shit already, which is odd for me.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 16, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Ugo was the one who made the current universe, but it was with prep.



I think it was Il Ilah who created the universe. 

What Ugo did was more like a magic that lets all the people in the old world to travel to a different planet. It's not a portal/door spell, more like a mass teleport.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 16, 2014)

> I think it was Il Ilah who created the universe.



Er The manga say Il Ilah created Alma Toran which is only a single planet how did that become universal  and It is also only a "theory" by Solomon which isn't proven yet, so until The magi get deeper on that the best feat Il Ilah has is that Country(?) level thing when Ren Kouen and Sinbad Group fought it.



> It's not a portal/door spell, more like a mass teleport.



Except we have a fucking giant door/gate in the visual with a giant tube and platforms





Which is supported in the first page when we saw the people on said tubes and platforms.

So yes it is a giant dimensional door/gate...



not the teleport shit you are talking about


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 16, 2014)

Stop Feeding the troll


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Dec 16, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Er The manga say Il Ilah created Alma Toran which is only a single planet how did that become universal  and It is also only a "theory" by Solomon which isn't proven yet, so until The magi get deeper on that the best feat Il Ilah has is that Country(?) level thing when Ren Kouen and Sinbad Group fought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm..I didin't notice that. I guess you are right. 
OTOH: I think people may have travelled to different parts of the planet, which is why I thought it was a mass teleport spell.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 16, 2014)

Gil shoots him from every angle and fires his weapons 1 mm away.


----------



## EvilMegaCookie (Dec 17, 2014)

I think while Gilgamesh is hardly the most destructive person, his main advantage over Solomon is the sheer numbers of different effects that his Gate Of Babylon can produce. Take Merodach or that... space-freezing sword that he pulled out.

While Type-Moon wiki isn't perhaps the best source, it does have quite a few items in the Gate Of Babylon explained. Not to mention that he has Enkidu which should be able to restrain Solomon. I think. 

Not to mention that I seem to recall that Gilgamesh has this item that reflects any kind of magic. Although this could be limited to the kind of magic that Nasuverse uses. Although his armor does grant him some insane magic resistance along with defense against multi-dimensional attacks.

And let us not forget Gae Bolg. Or was it Gungnir? Either way, one can safely assume he has a shitton of h4x in his arsenal that could give Solomon pause. So it isn't so much destructive capacity as it is versatility. And I won't even go into Ea.


----------



## Flagrance (Dec 17, 2014)

Curious if there is a legit place that actually list all of the items he has inside his Gate? 

And did not know he had a sword like that. Seems odd to me if he has something like this why not use it...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2014)

Flagrance said:


> Curious if there is a legit place that actually list all of the items he has inside his Gate?
> 
> And did not know he had a sword like that. Seems odd to me if he has something like this why not use it...



If I remember correctly, even GIlgamesh doesn't know about every single treasure he has. I'd imagine that's why.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 17, 2014)

Basically most of the NPs shown he has I think (exceptions are RW and those created by Divine beings or magical creatures aka Avalon and Excalibur)


----------



## Kazu (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, it's also pointed out that Gilgamesh gets things that any hero has, regardless of whether or not he should get it or not.

So you could debate him having divine things like avalon.


----------



## EvilMegaCookie (Dec 18, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Well, it's also pointed out that Gilgamesh gets things that any hero has, regardless of whether or not he should get it or not.
> 
> So you could debate him having divine things like avalon.



Actually, no. Avalon and Excalibur was forged by fairies. All the weapons that are in his Gate Of Babylon was made by humans(?) from the Age Of Gods. Any weapons after that isn't in his treasury and never will be. 

Another nasty thing with Gate Of Babylon: He can fire the weapons from several angles, not just from behind. And he can continously fire the weapons over and over, seeing as he has a retrieval noble phantasm within Gate Of Babylon.

While Solomon might speedblitz (not completely sure), I am pretty sure that Gilgamesh sheer h4x makes up for the difference.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 18, 2014)

> made by humans(?) from the Age Of Gods.



He has weapons made by gods.. 

Vajra - Made by Tvastar -> Tvastar is the first born creator of the universe in Vedic/Hindu myth...



			
				Type moon Wiki said:
			
		

> Defensive armament that protects against the Multi-Dimensional Refraction Phenomenon that is capable of stopping Tsubame Gaeshi





Anyway looks like Solomon has no chance here...

This is one of the armors/armament in Gate of Babylon


----------



## EvilMegaCookie (Dec 18, 2014)

I am not sure if CCC is even canon. Is it? If so, I guess all the weapons listed in Gate Of Babylon are actually a part of Fate/Stay Night Gilgamesh. So... yeah. I doubt Gilgamesh has something like Excalibur or Avalon in his treasury. Something similiar? Sure. The prototype of Excalibur and Avalon? Nah, that sounds like an impossibility, seeing as it was forged by faeries long after Gilgamesh was dead

I reason it like this: Excalibur and Avalon never had any prototypes since they were forged by fairies. Thus Gilgamesh cannot have them. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Reborns Allmark (Dec 18, 2014)

It seems CCC Gilgamesh has everything. 

I think it was discussed in the  that CCC Gil has Vasavi Shakti or something.


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 18, 2014)

EvilMegaCookie said:


> I am not sure if CCC is even canon. Is it? If so, I guess all the weapons listed in Gate Of Babylon are actually a part of Fate/Stay Night Gilgamesh. So... yeah. I doubt Gilgamesh has something like Excalibur or Avalon in his treasury. Something similiar? Sure. The prototype of Excalibur and Avalon? Nah, that sounds like an impossibility, seeing as it was forged by faeries long after Gilgamesh was dead
> 
> I reason it like this: Excalibur and Avalon never had any prototypes since they were forged by fairies. Thus Gilgamesh cannot have them. Or am I wrong?



CCC is canon as much as I'd wish it wasn't


Although as it's written, lolNasu gets around this by claiming he doesn't know he has said weapons in his vault, so even if he does he won't use them


EDIT: As far as Excalibur goes, the sword itself was first mentioned in 1100s but not credited to King author until at least 38 years later

If Nasu did his research (hahaha) then he could use that to claim there was a prototype


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 18, 2014)

The most he has is like the prototypes for Caliburn, which are Merodach and Gram/Balmung

though with how much nasu retcons shit, who knows where the debacle on him having stuff like Excalibur lies


----------



## EvilMegaCookie (Dec 18, 2014)

Now we are going a bit off-topic. I try not to keep track of Nasus retcons, but it would be interesting to have such a thread. 

*cough*

Anyway, where was I... ah, yes. Solomon vs Gilgamesh. Personally, I cannot see a way for Solomon to win this. While he certainly has the firepower to keep up, I don't think he can overcome Gilgamesh's Gate Of Babylon. 

Or is there a way that could make Solomon turn this around? Even though Gilgamesh has A-rank in magic resistance thanks to his armor (I assume it is). Now the question is how much firepower an A-rank spell has... Caster is an good indication me thinks. And then there is the other defensive armaments he has in store.

And damnit. Seems like I can't let this go quite so easily. Back to the Gate Of Babylon issue. Aight. So let us say that Excalibur and Avalon isn't in his treasury... it would still be fair to assume that the rest of the weapons shown in CCC and Fate/Zero to be canon, right?

Heck, isn't there this mirror that repels magecraft? I will shut up now. But the match seem to be going in the favor of Gilgamesh.


----------



## BehemothV2 (Dec 19, 2014)

If you count the stuff he has in Prisma Illya, Gil also has a bunch of armors and shields that can stop Broken Phantasm Excalibur.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 19, 2014)

>Prisma Illya
>Canon
>Ever


----------



## EvilMegaCookie (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, I Think it wouldn't be too outlandish to assume that Fate/Stay Night Gil has those Shields as well. Then again, that might be a bit of a no-limits fallacity. But it should be assumed that since he has an armor that can raise his magical resistance to A(+?), he should have items that can increase that even further. 

But it might be best to just stick with the weapons that have been mentioned or explained what they do in the novel.

And so far I have yet to see someone argue for Solomon's cause. I'll see if I can dig some information up on him later.


----------

